# MH-721 Not cutting the whole letter



## nutmonkey (Sep 19, 2008)

Got my 721 in the mail yesterday and just got home today to play with it. I have cut 3 decals (1 logo and 2 worded decals) on all three there are little places where it didn't cut the whole letter and I pull it out when weeding. I know this happens but its almost every letter, it has a 1mm piece of vinyl thats still attached to the "scrap" that I'm weeding. At first I thought it was the logo since I traced it but it did the same w/ the letters but way worse no matter what font I use.....

Any suggestions? So far I'm loving the cutter and I am sure this is just a software problem or a hardware setting somewhere. Come on vets help me out.. Thanks


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Hey Nut Monkey,
I wish I had the answer, but I am gonna watch this thread, as I have one on my list for christmas,, what softwear did you get, and did you hook it up usb or cable?
vista or xp. was it hard to get going?
Thanks


----------



## nutmonkey (Sep 19, 2008)

Signblazer was suppose to come w/ it however I didn't see it on the CD that came w/ it all that seems to be on it is drivers. I doubt I would have used it anyway not too many posts here praise Signblazer a whole lot. 

I ordered the Uscutters MH-721 from Uscutters' Ebay store. I currently have it setup on XP and Vista(laptop), on the software side I'm using FlexiSign 8 Pro and Corel Draw X4. I also have Signlab 7 but for some reason I seem to lean toward Flexi. Connection-wise I'm using a Dynex USB-Serial adapter which worked the first time. 

It took me about 20 min. to put together the stand that came with the cutter (which is the only problem I have the stand is kinda cheap but for the money you can't beat it) and since I already had the software installed with 3 min. I was cutting the "test" pattern from the cutter LCD. I noticed it cut through the backing so I made a final readjustment of the blade and the next pattern worked fine. I am hoping the blade is my problem (not cutting the entire letter)

All-in-all I am a happy camper I would recommend this machine (so far) to anyone, I think most people have trouble setting them up on the PC side and then blame it on the cutter... Anyway I hope this helps ask questions on these forums there are some great people here and also on Uscutters' forums. I will upload some pics of my first logos tom. I promised JB I would....


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Did you buy your flexi off ebay also?


----------



## nutmonkey (Sep 19, 2008)

No, I already had Flexi. For me the best two are Corel Draw X4 and Flexi and just export from corel as .ai file (adobe illustrator) almost flawless.....almost. lol


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Nutmonkey, I tried to send you a private mesage but your box is full.
Please empty it, I need to send you a message


----------



## nutmonkey (Sep 19, 2008)

Sorry bro I just cleared everything....


----------



## pixelwhisperer (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey nutmonkey, 

I remember their being a setting in flexi to address that. I can't remember what the exact name for the setting is I want to say "overlap" anyway the setting is in the dialog box that opens up when you send a file to plotter for cutting I think the dialog box is called production manager. Anyway the setting allows you to set how far past the starting point the cut will overlap to avoid the exact issue you are having. Hope this wasn't to confusing


----------



## nutmonkey (Sep 19, 2008)

OMG, thanks I knew someone would read this and understand what I meant in the post lol I just couldn't describe it like I wanted...trying it now.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

hey nut, let us know if it works....
by the way,, love the name,, NUTMONKEY


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Did the serial adapter come with the cutter?


----------



## nutmonkey (Sep 19, 2008)

The overlapping seem to help a bit but still doing it, so I will up the amount of overlap, if it doesnt work there is another setting called overcut so we have "Overlap" with a width and hieght setting; and we have a "Overcut" setting can't remember it's settings. 

Uscutters do come with USB to Serial adapters but I haven't used mine from what I read on here everyone says don't even try to get it to work with them. Since it was already installed I used mine from work....

Thanks been using Nutmonkey for a while...


----------



## kmswbabe (Sep 28, 2008)

This was very helpful to me. I think I am about to take the plunge from my desktop cutter to the MH.


----------



## nutmonkey (Sep 19, 2008)

Anyone else have any suggestions the "overlap" feature isn't working???


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

In Flexi, there is an Offset setting on the Cut Tab, under Default Job Properties. I would suggest trying .020, .025, .030, .035, etc. until your cuts close. Also make sure your carriage is sitting ON the tracks and has not popped loose and is now sitting inf front of the tracks.

There is also and OverCut setting in Flexi, but I would try adjusting the offset first.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Please let us know if this helps,, for all of us in the future


----------



## nutmonkey (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks Ken so far that has fixed the majority of the issues, I will try it again when I get home from work and make sure.


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

Glad to hear. Let me know if you need anything else.


----------

